# Definisci il tradimento, se ti va.



## Ilare (Giovedì alle 23:38)

Già che sono qui e che questo forum si chiama tradimenti, mi piacerebbe provare a definire questa parola spesso abusata e spesso usata a sproposito.
Ognuno ha la sua visione del tradimento, per cui quello che per uno è un tradimento grave per un altro può non esserlo affatto.
Per me il tradimento è tradire la mia fiducia ma non le mie aspettative.


----------



## Brunetta (Giovedì alle 23:52)

perché contrapponi fiducia e aspettative?


----------



## Ilare (Giovedì alle 23:57)

Brunetta ha detto:


> perché contrapponi fiducia e aspettative?


Perchè sono due cose molto diverse: più alte sono le aspettative e più grandi saranno le delusioni. 
Noi molto spesso poniamo l'asticella più in alto di quanto effettivamente possiamo saltare.


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 01:02)

Ilare ha detto:


> Perchè sono due cose molto diverse: più alte sono le aspettative e più grandi saranno le delusioni.
> Noi molto spesso poniamo l'asticella più in alto di quanto effettivamente possiamo saltare.


Allora perché contrapporle?


----------



## Etta (Ieri alle 02:00)

Dipende se intendi tradimento in senso generale ( che può essere da parte di amici eccc… ) oppure specifico nella coppia.


----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 07:10)

Ilare ha detto:


> Perchè sono due cose molto diverse: più alte sono le aspettative e più grandi saranno le delusioni.
> Noi molto spesso poniamo l'asticella più in alto di quanto effettivamente possiamo saltare.


Semmai l’asticella è più in alto di quanto gli altri possano saltare, non metto un’asticella troppo in alto per me, se parliamo di aspettative che ho sugli altri 
Comunque io non ho aspettative e fiducia ne ho poca
Ma il tradimento è un inganno, non un limite dell’altra persona che “non sa saltare abbastanza in alto”


----------



## Lara3 (Ieri alle 08:51)

Ilare ha detto:


> Già che sono qui e che questo forum si chiama tradimenti, mi piacerebbe provare a definire questa parola spesso abusata e spesso usata a sproposito.
> Ognuno ha la sua visione del tradimento, per cui quello che per uno è un tradimento grave per un altro può non esserlo affatto.
> Per me il tradimento è tradire la mia fiducia ma non le mie aspettative.


Basta non avere aspettative e così sei tutelato.


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 09:12)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora perché contrapporle?


Non sono contrapposte ma disgiunte, ma, come ho scritto nel post, quello che va bene per me non è detto vada bene anche per te.


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 09:16)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende se intendi tradimento in senso generale ( che può essere da parte di amici eccc… ) oppure specifico nella coppia.


Un tradimento è un tradimento, indipendentemente da chi e verso chi sia fatto. Se intendevo di coppia l'avrei specificato. La gente tende a vedere, chissà perchè, i tradimenti come prerogativa della coppia.


----------



## Etta (Ieri alle 09:20)

Ilare ha detto:


> Un tradimento è un tradimento, indipendentemente da chi e verso chi sia fatto. Se intendevo di coppia l'avrei specificato. La gente tende a vedere, chissà perchè, i tradimenti come prerogativa della coppia.


Beh diciamo che spesso è peggio un tradimento in amicizia che nella coppia.


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 09:21)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Basta non avere aspettative e così sei tutelato.


Più facile a dirsi in teoria che a farsi nella realtà. Questo è il segreto di quella poca felicità che ci è concessa in questo mondo: più limiti le aspettative e più sarai felice.


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 09:31)

Faccio un esempio delle aspettative, esempio successo veramente a un mio amico: per anni ha dato da mangiare a un leone, ma una volta che gli ha voltato le spalle questo gli ha sbranato il braccio. Ingrato traditore il leone o grosso coglione il mio amico, che per pura fortuna non è morto?
Nel frattempo però nessuno oltre me ha ancora provato a definire il tradimento.


----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 09:39)

Ilare ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio delle aspettative, esempio successo veramente a un mio amico: per anni ha dato da mangiare a un leone, ma una volta che gli ha voltato le spalle questo gli ha sbranato il braccio. Ingrato traditore il leone o grosso coglione il mio amico, che per pura fortuna non è morto?
> Nel frattempo però nessuno oltre me ha ancora provato a definire il tradimento.


E sì che mi hai anche messo il like... io te l'ho scritto cos'è un tradimento


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 09:58)

Ilare ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio delle aspettative, esempio successo veramente a un mio amico: per anni ha dato da mangiare a un leone, ma una volta che gli ha voltato le spalle questo gli ha sbranato il braccio. Ingrato traditore il leone o grosso coglione il mio amico, che per pura fortuna non è morto?
> Nel frattempo però nessuno oltre me ha ancora provato a definire il tradimento.


----------



## Lostris (Ieri alle 10:02)

Ilare ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio delle aspettative, esempio successo veramente a un mio amico: per anni ha dato da mangiare a un leone, ma una volta che gli ha voltato le spalle questo gli ha sbranato il braccio. Ingrato traditore il leone o grosso coglione il mio amico, che per pura fortuna non è morto?


Mah, dipende.
Al leone era chiaro il patto relazionale? 
Propenderei per l'amico coglione, considerato tutto.


----------



## spleen (Ieri alle 10:41)

Ilare ha detto:


> Già che sono qui e che questo forum si chiama tradimenti, mi piacerebbe provare a definire questa parola spesso abusata e spesso usata a sproposito.
> Ognuno ha la sua visione del tradimento, per cui quello che per uno è un tradimento grave per un altro può non esserlo affatto.
> Per me il tradimento è tradire la mia fiducia ma non le mie aspettative.


Aspettarsi in un rapporto qualsiasi, amoroso o di amicizia,  che non venga tradita la fiducia non è pur sempre una aspettativa?
Non si dà forse per scontata questa cosa?


----------



## Nono (Ieri alle 10:47)

Ilare ha detto:


> Già che sono qui e che questo forum si chiama tradimenti, mi piacerebbe provare a definire questa parola spesso abusata e spesso usata a sproposito.
> Ognuno ha la sua visione del tradimento, per cui quello che per uno è un tradimento grave per un altro può non esserlo affatto.
> Per me il tradimento è tradire la mia fiducia ma non le mie aspettative.


Se parliamo limitatamente alla sfera di coppia, molto basicamente per me il tradimento è solo quello fisico.


----------



## Lara3 (Ieri alle 11:30)

Ilare ha detto:


> Già che sono qui e che questo forum si chiama tradimenti, mi piacerebbe provare a definire questa parola spesso abusata e spesso usata a sproposito.
> Ognuno ha la sua visione del tradimento, per cui quello che per uno è un tradimento grave per un altro può non esserlo affatto.
> Per me il tradimento è tradire la mia fiducia ma non le mie aspettative.


Una via senza ritorno. Una scorciatoia senza ritorno direi. Un menefreghismo verso chi ha ci ha dato fiducia. Una bastardata.
Cit. Larapedia


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 13:45)

spleen ha detto:


> Aspettarsi in un rapporto qualsiasi, amoroso o di amicizia,  che non venga tradita la fiducia non è pur sempre una aspettativa?
> Non si dà forse per scontata questa cosa?


Un contratto non si basa sulle aspettative ma sulle certezze. Purtroppo spesso diamo per scontato ciò che scontato non è affatto. 
Ti faccio un esempio: la formula del matrimonio dice giuro di amarti e di rispettarti ecc, ma se il giuro di onorarti si può definire un contratto (valido anche dopo il divorzio), il giuro di amarti è uno spergiuro perchè presuppone una cosa che non è nella nostra disponibilità, a meno che ( e qualcuno lo pensa davvero, l'ho letto ieri in questo forum) qualcuno pensi che l'amore si accenda e si spenga con un interruttore.


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 13:48)

omicron ha detto:


> E sì che mi hai anche messo il like... io te l'ho scritto cos'è un tradimento


Ho messo il like a " Ma il tradimento è un inganno ", ma poi hai voluto proseguire la frase e questo con il tradimento c'entra poco.


----------



## spleen (Ieri alle 13:51)

Ilare ha detto:


> Un contratto non si basa sulle aspettative ma sulle certezze. Purtroppo spesso diamo per scontato ciò che scontato non è affatto.
> Ti faccio un esempio: la formula del matrimonio dice giuro di amarti e di rispettarti ecc, ma se il giuro di onorarti si può definire un contratto (valido anche dopo il divorzio),* il giuro di amarti è uno spergiuro perchè presuppone una cosa che non è nella nostra disponibilità, a meno che* ( e *qualcuno lo pensa davvero*, l'ho letto ieri in questo forum) qualcuno pensi che l'amore si accenda e si spenga con un interruttore.


Anche i contratti creano delle aspettative che a volte vengono disattese.
L'unica vera certezza a questo mondo è che tutto scorre ed un giorno moriremo.
Se ti sei sposato in chiesa (cosa che peraltro immagino nessuno ti abbia costretto a fare) dovresti aver anche fatto il corso prematrimoniale, nel quale il prete di turno ti avrà senz'altro spiegato le radici e le ragioni di questa formula che non parla dell'amore come lo intendi tu ma dell'amore così come inteso dalla dottrina cristiana.
Se hai dubbi in proposito puoi interpellare un sacerdote.


----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 13:52)

Ilare ha detto:


> Ho messo il like a " Ma il tradimento è un inganno ", ma poi hai voluto proseguire la frase e questo con il tradimento c'entra poco.


Guarda che l’hai scritto tu che poni aspettative che gli altri non sono in grado di raggiungere
Giustifichi dicendo che hai sopravvalutato chi hai accanto
Il tradimento è un inganno voluto, cercato e perpetrato


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 13:54)

Ilare ha detto:


> Un contratto non si basa sulle aspettative ma sulle certezze. Purtroppo spesso diamo per scontato ciò che scontato non è affatto.
> Ti faccio un esempio: la formula del matrimonio dice giuro di amarti e di rispettarti ecc, ma se il giuro di onorarti si può definire un contratto (valido anche dopo il divorzio), il giuro di amarti è uno spergiuro perchè presuppone una cosa che non è nella nostra disponibilità, a meno che ( e qualcuno lo pensa davvero, l'ho letto ieri in questo forum) qualcuno pensi che l'amore si accenda e si spenga con un interruttore.


Al momento del matrimonio civile io mi ero messa a ridere per le promesse.
Perché tra queste vi sono cose che dipendono da emozioni e sentimenti che non dipendono dalla volontà.
Ma dipende dalla volontà la lealtà.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 13:54)

Ilare ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio delle aspettative, esempio successo veramente a un mio amico: per anni ha dato da mangiare a un leone, ma una volta che gli ha voltato le spalle questo gli ha sbranato il braccio. Ingrato traditore il leone o grosso coglione il mio amico, che per pura fortuna non è morto?
> Nel frattempo però nessuno oltre me ha ancora provato a definire il tradimento.


Il Leone non lo ha tradito, ha solo fatto il leone. È come scandalizzarsi se si viene morsi dai cani. Fanno solo i cani.
Il tradimento? Una caratteristica del matrimonio, niente di che, un po’ come portare gli occhiali per correggere la miopia.


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 14:06)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda che l’hai scritto tu che poni aspettative che gli altri non sono in grado di raggiungere
> Giustifichi dicendo che hai sopravvalutato chi hai accanto


Questo non solo non l'ho scritto ma è proprio l'opposto del mio pensiero


----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 14:09)

Ilare ha detto:


> Questo non solo non l'ho scritto ma è proprio l'opposto del mio pensiero


Tu hai scritto questo 



Ilare ha detto:


> Perchè sono due cose molto diverse: più alte sono le aspettative e più grandi saranno le delusioni.
> Noi molto spesso poniamo l'asticella più in alto di quanto effettivamente possiamo saltare.


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 14:14)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche i contratti creano delle aspettative che a volte vengono disattese


I contratti non creano delle aspettative ma sanciscono delle certezze.


----------



## spleen (Ieri alle 14:15)

Ilare ha detto:


> I contratti non creano delle aspettative ma sanciscono delle certezze.


Si buonanotte. 
I contratti sanciscono un accordo.
Il rispetto di un accordo non è mai una certezza.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 14:18)

Ilare ha detto:


> I contratti non creano delle aspettative ma sanciscono delle certezze.


Ma quando mai….


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 14:23)

omicron ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto questo


Perchè sono due cose molto diverse: più alte sono le aspettative e più grandi saranno le delusioni.
Noi molto spesso poniamo l'asticella più in alto di quanto effettivamente possiamo saltare. 
E secondo te corrisponde a quello che hai scritto tu:" 
Guarda che l’hai scritto tu che poni aspettative che gli altri non sono in grado di raggiungere
Giustifichi dicendo che hai sopravvalutato chi hai accanto "
Hai fatto il tuo riassunto travisando completamente il senso!


----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 14:25)

Ilare ha detto:


> Perchè sono due cose molto diverse: più alte sono le aspettative e più grandi saranno le delusioni.
> Noi molto spesso poniamo l'asticella più in alto di quanto effettivamente possiamo saltare.
> E secondo te corrisponde a quello che hai scritto tu:"
> Guarda che l’hai scritto tu che poni aspettative che gli altri non sono in grado di raggiungere
> ...


il fatto è che le aspettative sono le TUE 
Il tradimento è dell’ALTRO
Ma se mi dici che le TUE aspettative sono troppo in alto in un qualche modo giustifichi chi non riesce ad arrivarci


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 14:27)

spleen ha detto:


> Si buonanotte.
> I contratti sanciscono un accordo.
> Il rispetto di un accordo non è mai una certezza.


Ecco dunque che esce il tradimento! Mai i contratti ti danno la certezza di poterti rivolgere all'autorità giudiziaria almeno.


----------



## spleen (Ieri alle 14:28)

Ilare ha detto:


> Ecco dunque che esce il tradimento! Mai i contratti ti danno la certezza di poterti rivolgere all'autorità giudiziaria almeno.


Assolutamente si.


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 14:34)

omicron ha detto:


> il fatto è che le aspettative sono le TUE
> Il tradimento è dell’ALTRO
> Ma se mi dici che le TUE aspettative sono troppo in alto in un qualche modo giustifichi chi non riesce ad arrivarci


Ultima volta poi mi arrendo.
Se ho scritto, e lo possono leggere tutti, " Per me il tradimento è tradire la mia fiducia ma non le mie aspettative. " significa che le due cose non hanno nessuna correlazione. Tradire le mie aspettative non è ovviamente un tradimento, casomai solo una delusione.


----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 14:34)

Ilare ha detto:


> Ultima volta poi mi arrendo.
> Se ho scritto, e lo possono leggere tutti, " Per me il tradimento è tradire la mia fiducia ma non le mie aspettative. " significa che le due cose non hanno nessuna correlazione. Tradire le mie aspettative non è ovviamente un tradimento, casomai solo una delusione.


Vuoi un applauso?


----------



## perplesso (Ieri alle 14:36)

Ilare ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio delle aspettative, esempio successo veramente a un mio amico: per anni ha dato da mangiare a un leone, ma una volta che gli ha voltato le spalle questo gli ha sbranato il braccio. Ingrato traditore il leone o grosso coglione il mio amico, che per pura fortuna non è morto?
> Nel frattempo però nessuno oltre me ha ancora provato a definire il tradimento.


ma sei sicuro di aver capito di che tipo di tradimenti si parli qui sul forum?


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 14:47)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma sei sicuro di aver capito di che tipo di tradimenti si parli qui sul forum?


 Credo di sì.. Ma tu sei sicuro di aver capito perchè ho postato questa discussione in 

*Happy Hour*
area di libero cazzeggio?


----------



## perplesso (Ieri alle 14:53)

Ilare ha detto:


> Credo di sì.. Ma tu sei sicuro di aver capito perchè ho postato questa discussione in
> 
> *Happy Hour*
> area di libero cazzeggio?


ragazzo, visto che sei nuovo, te lo spiegherò con calma.   dove tu posti una discussione, non è rilevante, perchè se io giiudico che non sia la sezione giusta, te la sposto, a mio insindacabile giudizio.    quindi, che tu abbia postato qui, conta zero.    

se tu mi portu l'esempio di uno che si è visto staccare un braccio da un leone, non è proprio proprio la stessa cosa che se tua moglie/fidanzata s'è scopata tutta la squadra difensiva dei Denver Broncos.

perchè un leone, in quanto animale selvatico, non ha la stessa capacità speculativa mentale di un essere umano.   poi che tu voglia supercazzolare sul distinguo tra fiducia ed aspettativa, ok.

magari cerca di fare esempi meno a caso, consiglio spassionato


----------



## Ilare (Ieri alle 15:05)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè un leone, in quanto animale selvatico, non ha la stessa capacità speculativa mentale di un essere umano.


Io proprio qui volevo arrivare, senza però scriverlo direttamente.
Avrei voluto sentirmi dire che la fedeltà non è prerogativa di nessuna specie animale, uomo compreso e che il vero tradimento è quello mentale e non quello fisico.
Ma di questo passo non ci saremmo arrivati mai.


----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 15:14)

https://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/ilare/
*ilàre* agg. [der. di _ilo_]. – *1.* In botanica, che riguarda l’ilo del seme: _area ilare_. *2.* In anatomia, che ha rapporto con l’ilo di un organo; per lo più riferito alla regione dell’ilo del polmone: _zona i_.; _adenopatia i_.; in radiologia, _ombra i_., quella formata dai grossi rami di biforcazione dei vasi polmonari nella regione dell’ilo.

https://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/ilare_res-aaf56a85-001f-11de-9d89-0016357eee51/
*ìlare* agg. [dal lat. _hilăris_, gr. ἱλαρός]. – Che è di buon umore, che mostra nell’aspetto e negli atti l’interna contentezza: _mi si presentò tutto i_.; _era i_. _in volto_; per estens., dell’aspetto stesso: _faccia ilare_.


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 15:15)

Ilare ha detto:


> Io proprio qui volevo arrivare, senza però scriverlo direttamente.
> Avrei voluto sentirmi dire che la fedeltà non è prerogativa di nessuna specie animale, uomo compreso e che il vero tradimento è quello mentale e non quello fisico.
> Ma di questo passo non ci saremmo arrivati mai.


Scusami, non vorrei fare quella che tratta male i nuovi utenti, anche perché ci pensa già @perplesso , ma tu entri in un forum di calcio chiedendo se si sono mai domandati quando è rigore? “Rigore è quando arbitro fischia” è la risposta più gentile che puoi ricevere.
Forse qui di tradimento si è parlato.


----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 15:16)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami, non vorrei fare quella che tratta male i nuovi utenti, anche perché ci pensa già @perplesso , ma tu entri in un forum di calcio chiedendo se si sono mai domandati quando è rigore? “Rigore è quando arbitro fischia” è la risposta più gentile che puoi ricevere.
> Forse qui di tradimento si è parlato.


sicura?


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 15:17)

omicron ha detto:


> sicura?


Boh forse


----------



## perplesso (Ieri alle 15:18)

@Ilare ma il leone se gli dai le spalle ti stacca il braccio, mica t'incula.       ed a meno che tu creda alla favola che una cammina per la strada, inciampa e si trova con un belino in culo, anche una storia di sesso di una notte è ugualmente una roba che parte dalla testa.

se poi vuoi dire che ti aspetti o non ti aspetti che tua moglie, se si trova dall'altra parte del mondo da sola per X motivi, incontra la riedizione di sean Connery col belino di john Holmes e non ne approfitta anche se tanto tu non potresti mai saperlo, ok.

però qui siamo nel mondo del surreale


----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 15:22)

perplesso ha detto:


> @Ilare ma il leone se gli dai le spalle ti stacca il braccio, mica t'incula.       ed a meno che tu creda alla favola che una cammina per la strada, inciampa e si trova con un belino in culo, anche una storia di sesso di una notte è ugualmente una roba che parte dalla testa.
> 
> se poi vuoi dire che ti aspetti o non ti aspetti che tua moglie, se si trova dall'altra parte del mondo da sola per X motivi, incontra la riedizione di sean Connery col belino di john Holmes e non ne approfitta anche se tanto tu non potresti mai saperlo, ok.
> 
> però qui siamo nel mondo del surreale


il tradimento è quello mentale non quello fisico
suvvia
quindi se una scopa con un altro ma pensa al marito, è tutto a posto


----------



## danny (Ieri alle 16:57)

Ilare ha detto:


> Già che sono qui e che questo forum si chiama tradimenti, mi piacerebbe provare a definire questa parola spesso abusata e spesso usata a sproposito.
> Ognuno ha la sua visione del tradimento, per cui quello che per uno è un tradimento grave per un altro può non esserlo affatto.
> Per me il tradimento è tradire la mia fiducia ma non le mie aspettative.


Abusare della fiducia risposta in te.


----------

